# My Fish. *** posted it in the worng seciton b4 lol



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

LGSKnicks88 said:


> Its in the photo section but i felt it shoudl eb here too
> I am new tothis site yet not new to Cichlids. I have one female Jack Dempsey Cichlid
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

those are some of the most incredibly stressed fish I have ever seen...


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't mean to be a jerk but what is the purpose of posting these pics? You are not going to get any good responses out of this. As gage said they look very stressed out.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Poor Jack, it suppose to be a colorful fish.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *LGSKnicks88*,

Welcome to the forum.

Hey all rather than just stating *LGSKnicks88*'s fish look stress; lets find out some info and see if we can help.

First off, some basic questions:

What size tank(s) are all your fish in (and what are their tank mates)?
How long have the tank(s) been set up?
How long have you had your fish?
What is your water change routine?

We will start with these questions.

I think you have a great looking JD, very cool. I am concerned she seems to be sitting on the ground in all the pics.

The Betta tank seems to have some bubbly foam on the top, may have been the problem. But also that just looks like a bowl; and despite popular "fish store" recommendations Betta's need a tank with some sort of filtration just like all other fish including gold fish (sponge filter works fine). Betta's and gold fish do have better chance of survival in just a bowl as they are hard and don't mind cold water, but they will typically die prematurely if left just in a stagnate bowl.

Let us know you thoughts and give us any additional information about your fish you feel like sharing.

Thank you for sharing and keep us posted.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

A note on the betta:

That's probably a bubble nest that the betta made himself. They need a still surface to really make a nice one. Bettas are anabantoids and can breathe air, they don't need a heavy amount of oxygenation in their tank. Of course, you can't go wrong with one of those one gallon tank kits that have an undergravel filter. I kept bettas in those successfully for years. Bettas don't need a lot.

Secondly, that Jack does look stressed, although I'm sure she would be very pretty otherwise. Yes females aren't supposed to be as colorful, but she still doesn't look to be anywhere near her full potential...

My female when not in breeding dress (ignore the date, the pic is from last fall):


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *LGSKnicks88*,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


I agree with this post! If I were to add anything it would be.

LGSKnicks88- Perhaps even give an idea of what fish you like and how you would want your tank to be. 
It strikes me that some work needs to be put into the fish you have and their compatibilty.

JD's, even females are aggressive fish, even more so when kept in wrong environment.
Their nervousness and stress will come out as aggression, the same way if you backed a scared dog into a corner. The same is for the jewel, then you have/had a firemouth which is far more docile caught in the middle- the outcome isn't a surprise for those more experienced.

By giving the info laid out in Matts questions, you will be surprised how such a situation can be turned around. It may just be a case of getting some more places for your JD to hide as she would naturally in the wild, like under some wood or cave and getting some 'ditherfish' to reduce her nervousness and get her 'out and about' but big enough not to be food.
Sort her out and the jewel will follow.


----------



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *LGSKnicks88*,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


the betta had a filter and a heater. i think it got sucked up into the filter and it couldnt get out.
@cage623 and @gage... thanks for the welcome to the site.. how about u say something like mlancaster and imholist and firenza.ok iget they are streesd by the last 10 comments i dont need any more of that. hwo about u try and offer some suggestions geez i think the tank is too small for her, wil upgrade to a 55 or bigger. well she is kinda on the ground sometimes.?
the jewel idk what it the problem.. i haev decorations and hiding spots but the fish doesnt want to open up his fin near his btut idk what to call it lol.. it open puts up his/ her top spiky fins when it is scared.. 
the jewel is by itself except for a snail and the dempsey is just by itself
the firemotuh is not there anymore it is dead.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

You said you were not new to cichlids, I assumed you would know what a stressed cichlid looks like  Did not mean to sound like a dick. With that said my "17 year old attitude" (yes, I am 17) does show every once and a while when I am already in an iffy mood, and I don't like seeing stressed out animals either. I do apologize for my previous short comment  and I do hope you do not take my info for granted in later dates on this forum!

regardless, lets try and figure out why shall we.

1) what size tank are these guys in? saying you will upgrade will not help 

2) what are the water parameters? You say the Jewel is a bit jumpy and sketched out when it sees you, this is a sign of high nitrates, so, I recommend 30% water changes every second day to help get rid of the high nitrate levels, I bit of nitrate is normal (you will never get rid of nitrate 100%, most keepers try to keep them beneath 20ppm). If your nitrate are zero, your tank is not cycled and expect a jump in ammonia and nitrite, which unlike nitrates are deadly even at lower levels (bonds to hemoglobin in the erythrocytes (Red Blood Cells) of the fish which in turn restricts the Oxygen to the brain. I'm sure you can guess what happens then )

With that said, if the tanks are that small, it will be impossible to keep all 3 levels (Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate) under control without daily water changes, so a larger tank or getting rid of the fish is recommended.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh yes, something else to consider is getting backgrounds for your aquarium (black is a good color for colors on the fish). I have found in the past a lot of my cichlids (especially Jack Dempseys) get very insecure when they feel like they are in the open. you could try getting enough back ground to cover the front and sides of the aquarium.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *LGSKnicks88*,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Actually, Goldfish do not do well at all in a bowl. They grow over 12" long if given proper care and can live 20+ years.

secondly, Betta splendens is a subtropical-tropical fish, being that 72 degrees F should be the minimum temperature, they do not require a filter if regular weekly water changes are done, but of course filter is always recommended over no filter. They have a labyrinth organ, so oxygen in the water is unnecessary, and the bubbles are merely a bubble nest the Betta made because it wants to breed (like all males lol). Are you aware many species of Betta live in puddles in the rice fields of Singapore during the rainy seasons, as well as drought when certain river/lakes dry up for certain periods of time? That said, no fish prefers a small tank (granted I have found some Bettas get stressed in larger aquariums), but saying they do not live in bowls is misinformation.

I'm done my rant for the day


----------



## Chicklette (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome!!! It sounds like you are having some troubles. My guess is ammonia. How long have you had the tank set up? If not long then most likely your tank is going threw a cycle. I have a feeling that is whatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s going on. Any labored breathing on the bottom?

I would not add anything at all now. LetÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s try and figure out what the problems is. We need some more info to help. Hat size tank do you have them in? They should be in a very ;large tank because all cichlids are aggressive and need space for territory.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

gage said:


> those are some of the most incredibly stressed fish I have ever seen...


I agree 100%

Commencing eye roll sequence. :roll:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

* need any more of that. hwo about u try and offer some suggestions geez *

Um, can't help you until we know what you're doing wrong to cause your fish to be that unhappy.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

LGSKnicks88 said:


> mlancaster said:
> 
> 
> > Hi *LGSKnicks88*,
> ...


If you like his message so much why don't you start by answering his questions. While you are at it, get a master test kit and test your ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and give us the results in each tank. List the dimension of the tank that each fish is in and the brand/size of the filter you have on it. Also get something for the JD to hide under, it like hiding, clay flower pot work great.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Seems like the OP is in denile and wont answer any of the crtical questions asked of him.

Tank size?
Filtration?
PH?
Amonia?
NitrITE?
NitrATE?
Water change schedule?

Not much else we can do here to help 

...Bill


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*MonteSS*

All I have to say to this is, Amen!


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Perhaps he/she has used the information and made those changes and was just unaware that there was now a 'rule' he/she had to report back to the sympathetic, helpful, non judgemental environment you have shown.

Honestly! :-? (couldn't find exasperated sigh emiticon).


----------



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jewel Cichlid: 
Tank Size: 10 Gallon
Filtration: the filter is fit for 15 gallon. 
pH : idk i will get the kitthis weekend for pH , nitrite adn nitrate.
Water change once every3 weeks
Jack Dempsey 
Tank Size: 20 Gallons
Filtration: idr the filter i thin kit si some pequin filter fit for 40 gallons.
pH and nitrates/ nitrates: again i will get the kit.
Water changes 1 a month for the past 3 months no water change which is my bros fault i thougth he was takign care of it but he was too caught up in something else. i did 3 water change1 week ago to clear out all the ****.
Sorry i havent replied btu thorugh these photos i think there is progress.
i have changed food for the jewel since i was feeding it shrimp pellets... Now it is the same Hikar Color Enchacing Pellets. I will get the kit next itme i go to the petstore wwhich will be friday. I think ( i might not be rtight) btu that all the **** from 3 months effected the pH levels, stunting the jds clors and got it stressed out. I will get some decorations for the jd on friday. My jewel has now hdiing spots... i got live plants for it at petsmart and i gaev away the snails cause they were increasing the nitrate levels. I bought a pelco to get the algea it is a rubber pleco and they have plenty of room i will post photos later. No i am not i n denial but I am ashamed the tank went uncleaned for 3 months. 
























































Some of them are blurry.. sorry.
And I apprecaite the help.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update, we only want to help you so please hang in there with us. I notice that you don't keep your tank full of water because you don't have a lid for it. Just get something to cover it and fill it up a bit. They're in pretty small tanks so they will need all the water. I also notice that you feed your fish worm and feeder fish. The worm is good but only feed it once or twice a week as treat, feed them high quality pellet for the rest of the time. The feeder fish doesn't really contain anything good, it has a lot of fat which is bad. I know it's fun sometimes just don't over due it and you should be good. The hikari cichlid gold that you are switching to is fine.

The cave for the JD need to be big enough for it. I made mine out of landscaping rock, and then switch to driftwood and a clay flower pot. Any of those will work. I'm not sure what they have at the pet store. Real drift wood will be beneficial in making the water soft for the JD, lower ph a bit, and may work as a hiding place. Up to you on what you choose.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks great!

the body shape and general condition is exactly as i would hope to se from a healthy femaleJD.

Yeah JD's are one of those fish that really respond to water conditions, and require a relatively
high maintenance to get them at their best all the time

if nothing else keep a consistent regime going even if it is a few buckets a couple of times a week. this will allow you to feed more as well. can't say I have ever seen too many 'overfed' JD's
Eventually the size of the tank will become an issue as I think it is ultimately too small for that fish, but if you make every post a winning post with what you have thus far, you will continue too get better results.


----------



## LGSKnicks88 (Mar 14, 2010)

LSBoost said:


> Thanks for the update, we only want to help you so please hang in there with us. I notice that you don't keep your tank full of water because you don't have a lid for it. Just get something to cover it and fill it up a bit. They're in pretty small tanks so they will need all the water. I also notice that you feed your fish worm and feeder fish. The worm is good but only feed it once or twice a week as treat, feed them high quality pellet for the rest of the time. The feeder fish doesn't really contain anything good, it has a lot of fat which is bad. I know it's fun sometimes just don't over due it and you should be good. The hikari cichlid gold that you are switching to is fine.
> 
> The cave for the JD need to be big enough for it. I made mine out of landscaping rock, and then switch to driftwood and a clay flower pot. Any of those will work. I'm not sure what they have at the pet store. Real drift wood will be beneficial in making the water soft for the JD, lower ph a bit, and may work as a hiding place. Up to you on what you choose.


I feed it feeder fish once every 2 months as a treat. *** only done worms for one day... I plan to get a cover for it fridaylol friday everything is happening causer its pring break for me... I have a big cave decoration already its artifical but it loks cool its about 1 foot high so i htink it should fit i Think I might use that or some natural rocks that I find are suiting. Id washthem off of course but yeah.
And 
"Eventually the size of the tank will become an issue as I think it is ultimately too small for that fish, but if you make every post a winning post with what you have thus far, you will continue too get better results."
Yes I will upgrade that. Do you think that a 37 would be sufficient? I might by one off a friend for 50 - 60 $.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Look on craigslist, you might find a good deal. Some people give away 55 gallon bare tank for free.


----------

